# Hartford Hobart Estates Caboose



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a Hartford "Hobart Estates" logging caboose from Pete Doty and thought the pics might be of interest. Ozark, which now owns the Hartford line, have the kit on their website but I don't think they have re-released it yet. Our own Bruce C. did a version of it back in 2008 - here's his build:
http://www.jbrr.com/logging.html












It came with a working stove! Well, maybe it smokes, but I hope it doesn't produce any heat.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! What scale is that?

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> Nice! What scale is that?
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


 Supposedly 1:20.3. It's pretty big though.










_(One of these days I'll make a fan for steaming #1 and take it for a spin - then it gets retired!)_


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Pete- Lets plunk it on my track next to my Hartford center cupola caboose, that should be interesting. when you get back...

Jerry


----------

